# Humminbird 597 hd di problem.



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a problem with my unit. I have it hooked up to the 12volt side of a 24volt foot control trolling motor. The unit works great until I use the trolling motor. The transducer is mounted on the transom. Everytime I use the trolling motor the screen changes and the faster I go with the motor the deeper the depth goes. I don't want to bring a seperate battery to run this unit. Did I miss something here. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its getting interferance from the trolling motor. Ive read online a couple fixes for this issue. If nothing else give bird a call and ask them how they recomend dealing with the interferance.


----------



## Forker (May 5, 2011)

Probably the first thing most people are going to tell you is to run the power off the cranking battery....

There is no shortage of articles on your issue already addressed on this site and the web.

http://www.humminbird.com/FAQ.aspx?ContentId=1849

The Fixes 

The following fixes will help to address the interference problem. I will attempt to list them in order of application priority. Some have claimed success in eliminating the problem at the first step. Others have had to use multiple , or all steps, to see significant results. For that reason, my recommendation is not to take a shotgun approach doing all of the steps at once. Instead, I would suggest doing them in order, repeating the baseline tests frequently in order to determine the effect of the individual and cumulative fixes installed. 

Fixes directed at power wiring introduced interference: 

1. Make sure your sonar power is NOT being obtained from one of your TM batteries! The sonar unit should normally be powered from the boat's cranking battery.

2. Look at your sonars wiring installation. Attempt to arrange/rearrange and secure it so as to keep it as far removed as physically possible from TM wiring.

3. Install new power wiring for your sonar unit. Wiring should be 16 AWG, twisted pair, if possible. A shielded, twisted pair can also be used and may be beneficial. Connect this wiring directly to your cranking battery; being sure that the red (+) lead is connected through an in-line fuse of a value required by your sonars manufacturer. Connect the black wire to the battery (-) terminal. If shielded wire is used, also terminate the shield and connect it to the battery black (-) terminal. Run the wire to the bow using a route that keeps it as far removed as possible from TM wiring and other boat wiring (in many boats, a route through the center bottom section of the boat, under the flooring, is available and is a good choice). Connect your sonars power cable to the bow end of the newly installed wiring. If shielded wire was used, leave the bow end of the shield unconnected. Position the wiring under the bow panel, attempting to minimize excess wire length while maintaining as much separation as possible from other boat and TM wiring.

4. Go to Radio Shack and purchase a suitably sized Ferrite Data Line Filter. There are several models in their inventory that vary by the size of the cable that they will accommodate. I used their part number 273-105C, but because of its small size had to remove the jacket from the sonar power wire in order to install. Others have used a larger size and reported suitable results. These filters have a hinged-clasp construction so that they can be snapped around wiring without disconnecting one end. Install the filter on your sonars power wire by opening it and making 5 turns of the power wire around one side of the filter, then snapping it closed. Choose a filter location that is as close as practical to the sonar unit.

5. If #4 reduced but did not eliminate your problem, obtain a second filter and install it on the sonars power wire in the same manner. Position the second filter immediately adjacent to the first one.

6. As a last resort, if power wiring induced interference remains after step 5, there is one other course of action that I personally have had good results with. That is to completely isolate your sonar's power wiring from all other boat wiring by installing a separate battery just to power the sonar. A small lawn tractor (LT) battery works well for this application, however, I would recommend this only as a last resort because it brings with it issues pertaining to additional weight and charging of the battery. If a separate battery is used, the ideal location would be somewhere forward, where the connecting power wire can be as short as possible. Practically, an aft installation is probably best because of the pounding the battery would take in a forward position. For an aft installation, simply take the wire installed at #3 above and relocate it from the cranking battery to the LT battery.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. The only issue I have is this is mounted on electric only boat. No cranking battery.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I would recommend buying a small 12 volt battery that are used for ice fishing sonars. These are small and should only cost around $30. You will have to charge them after each use but the weight is minimal and won't get in the way on your boat.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I went out and bought a filter for it and took it out today to try it. Had the same issue. I sure don't want to buy a battery to make this work.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

You need to buy another battery........you should never run your electronics off your trolling motor batteries. You'll get interference every time. You could get a smaller 6volt battery to run it off of......that's what my uncle does.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

I have never had a problem running on them before. I have had many different ones including humminbird and lowrance and never had an issue. I'm sure most guys that run electric only boats don't bring an extra battery just for electronics.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I run my 1198SI bird off my 12 volt foot control motor with no problem and my transducer is mounted on the motor. You say you are running yours off the 12 volt side of a 24 volt motor??? Have you tried connecting it directly to the  and + of one of the batterie? Have you tried this with the other battery?? For about $20 on sale you can get a 12 volt garden tractor battery just to run the bird off of.


----------

